# Post Class Recovery



## l_uk3y (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Guys and Gals.

Just a quick question thats been on my mind for a bit, but after a 5 hour Seminar today i have to ask.

Do any of you have any methods of recovering after class finishes from joint locks particulary from sore elbows and wrists? Not meaning muscle soreness, more the actual joint itself feeling worse for wear. Being only 25 i would hate to think that i could end up with problems in 10 years or so due to the constant locks and throws when it could be preventable. 

Cheers for any guidance.
Luke


----------



## Steve (Nov 21, 2009)

l_uk3y said:


> Hey Guys and Gals.
> 
> Just a quick question thats been on my mind for a bit, but after a 5 hour Seminar today i have to ask.
> 
> ...


The best thing for joint health is fish oil.  2 grams of fish oil at least 3 times every day will be like WD40 for your joints.  It's the only thing to have been clinically proven to improve joint health.

Other people swear by glucosamine/chondroiton, but results may vary. 

Either way, the key is consistency.  Neither will work right away and neither will work unless you use them consistently over time.

If you even think you might be "injured" rather than just sore, I would strongly suggest you go see your doctor.


----------



## l_uk3y (Nov 21, 2009)

Thankyou. I feel like its more of a soreness after class when we use a lot of joint locks focusing on a particular area. After the training it just feels in my mind once ive cooled down that they feel like they would be easy to injure if somethings happened. Then after about 24 hours it all disapears and everything is normal again. Not a major worry short term. More just wondering long term and injury prevention.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 21, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Other people swear by glucosamine/chondroiton, but results may vary.



That would be me.  It must be high quality and you must take it for at least 30 days before you'll notice a difference. 

Glucosamine works on current joint issues, chondrotin on prevention. I have lapsed in taking vitamins in general and I need to get back to it. When I was training and had been taking glucosamine and chondroitin daily for at least a year already, I noticed that if I stopped taking it my knees would start hurting again during and after training. 

I didn't know fish oil was good for joints as well. I thought it was just cardiovascular benefits. 

Not everything works for everyone, see what works for you. And as Steve said, if you think you might be injured, see your doctor. :asian:


----------



## K-man (Nov 21, 2009)

l_uk3y said:


> Hey Guys and Gals.
> 
> Just a quick question thats been on my mind for a bit, but after a 5 hour Seminar today i have to ask.
> 
> ...


Rest is the biggest thing. If we have a sore joint we stick a strip of red tape around a finger or wrist, or on the Gi if it's an elbow or shoulder injury. Don't allow full pressure on that joint until everything feels right again, maybe after several weeks even. :asian:


----------



## Drac (Nov 21, 2009)

K-man said:


> Rest is the biggest thing. If we have a sore joint we stick a strip of red tape around a finger or wrist, or on the Gi if it's an elbow or shoulder injury. Don't allow full pressure on that joint until everything feels right again, maybe after several weeks even. :asian:


 
Well said K-man..For me its a hot shower followed by liberal application of Woodlock Oil on the joints followed by an Aleve and then *REST*....


----------



## l_uk3y (Nov 22, 2009)

K-man said:


> Rest is the biggest thing. If we have a sore joint we stick a strip of red tape around a finger or wrist, or on the Gi if it's an elbow or shoulder injury. Don't allow full pressure on that joint until everything feels right again, maybe after several weeks even. :asian:



Thats a great idea. We have a few students in our class with small injurys from different things. That would be a great alternative to doing a technique then afterwards having our partner advise of an injury.


----------

